# aparèixer



## GoranBcn

Com es conjuga aquest verb en la primera persona del present d'indicatiu?

Jo aparec o apareixo?

I com és el present de subjuntiu?

Jo aparegui o apareixi?

La segona l'he sentida moltes vegades però penso que només la primera és correcta. És així?

Suposo si *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  reconèixer *[/FONT]és *reconec*, aleshores *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  aparèixer *deu ser *aparec*, oi?

Gràcies

Goran
[/FONT]


----------



## betulina

Exacte, Goran, és com dius: "jo aparec" i "jo aparegui".

Els verbs d'aquesta mena (diria que _aparèixer_ i derivats i _conèixer_ i derivats) tenen dues formes al radical, "g" i "ix". La primera persona singular del present i tot el perfet d'indicatiu, el present i l'imperfet de subjuntiu i el participi prenen "g" i la resta de la conjugació, "ix". 
I llavors no cal dir que en la primera persona aquesta "g" a final de paraula esdevé "c". I que cal anar amb compte amb l'imperatiu, perquè agafa persones del present d'indicatiu i del de subjuntiu.

És cert que els parlants ens confonem molt i ho tendim a fer regular. Sempre has d'acabar recorrent al llibre de verbs...! 

Salut!


----------



## GoranBcn

Gràcies Betulina!


----------



## sinera

Això no és cert. Són correctes totes dues opcions. Tant en el present d'indicatiu com en el subjuntiu.

Aparec o apareixo

Aparegui o apareixi


----------



## Domtom

"apareixés", "apareixi", "apareixo", son mots no admesos segons el que diu aquest llibre:

JORDI BRUGUERA I TALLEDA: *Diccionari de dubtes i dificultats del català. *Enciclopedia Catalana, Barcelona, primera edició, 2000, 279 pàgines.

A la pàgina 39, diu que, en el seu lloc, cal dir: _aparegués_, _aparegui_, _aparec_.
-


----------



## sinera

Doncs jo he trobat això, no sé...

_Acceptarem, tant en contextos formals com en informals, una doble forma en la primera persona del present d'indicatiu i en tot el present de subjuntiu: *aparec - apareixo; comparec - compareixo; desaparec – desapareixo; conec - coneixo* (primera persona del present d'indicatiu); *aparegui - apareixi, apareguis - apareixis...; comparegui - compareixi, compareguis - compareixis...; desaparegui - desapareixi, desapareguis - desapareixis...: conegui - coneixi, coneguis - coneixis...* (present de subjuntiu)._


----------



## avellanainphilly

sinera said:


> Doncs jo he trobat això, no sé...
> 
> _Acceptarem, tant en contextos formals com en informals, una doble forma en la primera persona del present d'indicatiu i en tot el present de subjuntiu: *aparec - apareixo; comparec - compareixo; desaparec – desapareixo; conec - coneixo* (primera persona del present d'indicatiu); *aparegui - apareixi, apareguis - apareixis...; comparegui - compareixi, compareguis - compareixis...; desaparegui - desapareixi, desapareguis - desapareixis...: conegui - coneixi, coneguis - coneixis...* (present de subjuntiu)._



De quina font ve això, sinera?


----------



## sinera

Això ho he tret del portal lingüístic de la Corporació Catalana de Mitjans Audiovisuals. Però potser teniu raó i no és correcte.

Jo sé que vaig estudiar en el seu dia que aquests verbs (conèixer, aparèixer, i derivats) són verbs incoatius i que han de fer la conjugació amb el so vel·laritzat (k) i per tant la conjugació correcta seria conec i aparec. I en el seu dia, escriure apareixo en un examen era treure't punts directament.

Però cada vegada més sovint, sento a dir i llegeixo que la forma apareixo i coneixo també és correcta.

De moment és tot el què puc dir, seguiré investigant, a veure si en trec alguna conclusió definitiva.


----------



## betulina

sinera said:


> Això ho he tret del portal lingüístic de la Corporació Catalana de Mitjans Audiovisuals. Però potser teniu raó i no és correcte.



Vols dir l'ésadir, no? Això és el seu llibre d'estil, però no vol dir que tot el que acceptin sigui _normativament_ correcte, només és la seva opció.


----------

